# Need help achieving this



## speedy5489 (Jul 19, 2012)

Came across this picture recently and want to venture into the lighting aspect of photography. Curious what settings (about) could be used and what equipment would be needed to achieve this look.

I'm assuming a long shutter speed obviously since the light stream behind the car and a low ISO since there's little noise. Not sure what aperture would be good and I'm completely new to lighting.

Thanks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jake2k/6712347967/


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 19, 2012)

speedy5489 said:
			
		

> Came across this picture recently and want to venture into the lighting aspect of photography. Curious what settings (about) could be used and what equipment would be needed to achieve this look.
> 
> I'm assuming a long shutter speed obviously since the light stream behind the car and a low ISO since there's little noise. Not sure what aperture would be good and I'm completely new to lighting.
> 
> ...



Another one? Dude, you can't post a picture that is not yours. This will get you banned. Just post the link.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

He says it's not his, using it as an example of a question, and the photographers watermark is in the shot, I don't personally see a problem with it.  *shrugs*


----------



## speedy5489 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hence why credit is given to the photographer in the photo as well as stating is is not mine.

I'd just like to get an idea of what all is needed to get a shot like this. If that's not what this forum is for, please point me in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## Dao (Jul 19, 2012)

One of the old member got banned few days ago because of posting photo who he do not have copyright.  So a high chance OP may be banned as well.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 19, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> He says it's not his, using it as an example of a question, and the photographers watermark is in the shot, I don't personally see a problem with it.  *shrugs*



Really not a matter of whether any individual sees a problem with it, nor of whether "credit" is given to the photographer, via watermark or whatever. It's a simple matter of forum rules. Don't post photos that aren't yours.

OP: The correct thing to do is remove the photo but provide a link to whatever site you found the photo.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

I know, just stating my opinion, unless those aren't allowed any longer either.  

Seems like lately many folks are jumping on the bandwagon for the flavor of the week.  I have not seen so much chastizing over such a thing since becoming a member until the past few days.

Simply an observation.


----------



## speedy5489 (Jul 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > He says it's not his, using it as an example of a question, and the photographers watermark is in the shot, I don't personally see a problem with it.  *shrugs*
> ...


Thank you. I've replaced it with a link.

As a user of multiple forums, I just find it easier to view the photo as a link opposed to having to click it to view it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 19, 2012)

Ernicus said:
			
		

> He says it's not his, using it as an example of a question, and the photographers watermark is in the shot, I don't personally see a problem with it.  *shrugs*



Just like the other post. I don't necessarily agree with the rule either. But it is the rule and they have been banning people for it. What's the arguing all about? I didn't make the rule. Im just trying to inform those that are breaking it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 19, 2012)

speedy5489 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I've replaced it with a link.
> 
> As a user of multiple forums, I just find it easier to view the photo as a link opposed to having to click it to view it.



And you are correct. In addition, a lot of members will not click on links unless they know you. Nonetheless, the rule has recently been informed quite harshly so we are just trying to help you out


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 19, 2012)

I would think the car is parked under a light, you know those one that curl on top with white lighting, use a tripod, F/9-11, low ISO, long exposure. If the light stand is in the picture, you can photoshop it out.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't aware I was arguing as much as stating my thoughts on the matter.  

I'm guessing uploading can imply ownership whereas linking takes all of the possibility of misrepresentation out of the equation.  Not that anyone here was misrepresenting, but instead allows for others to use other photos as examples safely.


----------



## speedy5489 (Jul 19, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> speedy5489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well. It is what it is. Thanks for letting me know :thumbup:


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

I've seen some where they have a large light on a boom overhead.  If that was not done, then it was done in photoshop.


----------



## speedy5489 (Jul 19, 2012)

hmmm. I may have to try something like that in my garage. I've got a large shop light that may do the trick.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> speedy5489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It. Won't. Get. The. Member. Banned.

But it is true TPF FAQs do not allow us to post photos that aren't ours. For the specifics see - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ


----------



## Dao (Jul 19, 2012)

2 type of exposures in that photo.  Ambient and few artificial lights.

Flash exposure: 
Based on the shadows, I am guessing 3 (or maybe 4) bare flashes on the stands aiming down to the car.
Exposure based on the flash power.  Aperture could be f/8 or f/11 to achieve deeper DoF and decent sharpness.  Shutter speed will be based on the ISO (I will use ISO100) and the ambient.

Ambient:
Not sure.  It will be straightly based on what the meter said I think.


----------



## Dao (Jul 19, 2012)

KmH said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > speedy5489 said:
> ...



Okay, I thought Schwettylens was banned because of posting photos that he do not have copyright.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe for being a Fauxtographer?

oh...I'm sorry...too soon?

lol.  

*disclaimer*
before anyone gets their panties in a ruffle...I'm sure schwetty would have laughed at that.  ;-)


----------



## gsgary (Jul 19, 2012)

Camera and a torch


----------



## Railphotog (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone not notice the comment below the photo?  "Car was lit in sections with an led work light".


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

Railphotog said:


> Anyone not notice the comment below the photo?  "Car was lit in sections with an led work light".




lolz, I totally missed that.  I fail.


----------



## speedy5489 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh lawdy. 

I've tried that technique with a LED flashlight I have but results were too dark. I'll have to try and pick up a bigger one. After looking at the pic and realizing that's what was used, I'd be willing to bet they used something more like this basing it off the streak behind the car: 

http://www.conney.com/wcsstore/Conney/images/fullsize/41152.gif


----------



## Jake2k (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey that's my photo! lol  It just so happens I have written a small tutorial on how I achieve these types of shots, you can find it here: 

Light Painting - Tutorial + Show and Tell - StanceWorks

Hope that helps


----------



## speedy5489 (Jul 30, 2012)

Jake2k said:


> Hey that's my photo! lol  It just so happens I have written a small tutorial on how I achieve these types of shots, you can find it here:
> 
> Light Painting - Tutorial + Show and Tell - StanceWorks
> 
> Hope that helps


Awesome, thanks. All your shots look great. I think you were the guy at Shlomos a while back taking pics of Alans miata and my buddy's rsx.

I actually went out last weekend and gave it a try. Came out decent for my first time I think. But after reading the tutorial I see a few things I could fix. Appreciate it!

http://just.razzi.me/photos/690991/57cfae1.jpg


----------



## Jake2k (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep that was me lol

Acura | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Just keep at it an you'll start developing a technique that works for you


----------

